# green spot algae



## living displays (Jan 18, 2005)

Does anyone know how to get rid of green spot algae? It sets like concrete on the acrylic tank.There is no sun on it and all water testing is good. Have tried serveral algae remedies but not much sucess.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

You cant get rid of it. All tanks have algae. You need to balance out your nutrients. Without tank parameters, I could only guess that you need to do more waterchanges. You can scrape it off with an old credit card in the meantime.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

A stanley blade does the trick for me. Just make sure that you don't scratch the glass because thats even worse than having algae. :lol:


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I don't advise using a razor blade on an acrylic tank.


----------



## robfad (Jan 19, 2005)

There is a product called Cleartank out there that is applied directly to the sides if the aquarium(sprayed on). It doesn't poison or kill the algae but it won't let it grow were you apply the stuff.
I got mine at Aquatic World, www.aquaticworldpets.com but I have seen it at Petsmart I think. They are giving away free samples on their website, www.cleartank.com. I like the stuff it keeps my tank alot cleaner.


----------



## Fish n chips (Jan 19, 2005)

Algae eaters do it for me


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

In an acrylic tank?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Cichlid Man @ Mon Jan 24 said:


> In an acrylic tank?


The person who started this thread stated they have an acrylic tank. Cleartank won't fix your problems, just mask them. Algae is a sign of an imbalance in your aquarium whether it be too much light (is the tank next to a window?), too many nutrients (not enough waterchanges, overfeeding, overstocking), or lack of CO2 (in planted tanks).


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

I was asking Fish 'R' fun a question, do your algae eaters do this in an acrylic tank?


----------



## 1KoidialDude (Feb 14, 2005)

Being that you have a freshwater with goldfish , if you don't have plant's i would use a resectable amount of salt to try and kill it but then again some goldfish really like to eat the slimy green stuff you just need enough of them to combat it 

"Not to sure about acrylic's never had one,Not to sure that it would be a problem thoo"


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

really it can just be spreading one option is to "nuke" the tank and scrub the algea


----------

